#ubuntu-ports 2007-01-22
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> buon giorno, fabbione!
<fabbione> tmarble: glibc finally made it to the buildd.....
<tmarble> awesome!
<fabbione> i will mail that sun guy tomorrow...
<fabbione> we are about to go to dinner now
<fabbione> (distro sprint)
<tmarble> ah -- where are you?
<tmarble> say hi to everyone from me!!!
<fabbione> will do :)
#ubuntu-ports 2007-01-27
<Dvalin> fabbione: around?
<fabbione> Dvalin: going to sleep in a minute or two
<Dvalin> oh
<Dvalin> well
<Dvalin> I'm not gonna disturb you then :)
<fabbione> night
<Dvalin> g'nite =)
#ubuntu-ports 2008-01-22
<thegodfather> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> thegodfather: ciao!
<thegodfather> tmarble: how is life?
<tmarble> thegodfather: crazy!
<thegodfather> i can imagine :)
<thegodfather> tmarble: we still need to do that thing we discussed last week...
<thegodfather> tmarble: do you have an idea on when things will calm down on that side of the ocean?
<thegodfather> (brb)
<thegodfather> re
<thegodfather> gotta run.. later :)
#ubuntu-ports 2008-01-25
<thegodfather> tmarble: ping?
<tmarble> thegodfather: pong?
#ubuntu-ports 2009-01-22
<fransman> NCommander: Are you located in the US?
<fransman> because of http://marc.info/?t=123264121600004&r=1&w=2
<NCommander> hey fransman 
<fransman> how does it sound?
<fransman> you told me about it
<NCommander> I did?
<fransman> about a building sparc kernels and hardware
